# volvik?



## den9 (Jul 27, 2006)

i was browsing around lookin at different brands of balls and i came across volvik, never seen them in stores or anywhere else. the reviews were good, i think they were korean made though :thumbsdown: 
any1 have experience with these? 

also who makes good clear cover balls?


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

i wouldnt go with them stick with some other ones

Titleist pro v1x 
titleist dt solo
Maxfli revolution

those are some good balls

maxfli usually sell cheap

these are 19$ off and are good for added spin

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007YZDC4/ref=pd_sim_sg_1_img/103-9046352-9899041?ie=UTF8


----------



## den9 (Jul 27, 2006)

i like soft balls, im trying callaway big berthas now, i was about to get titelist so
lo or something but i seen these last minute


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

its up to you i personally wouldnt get the volvik


----------



## den9 (Jul 27, 2006)

i think ill take your advice


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

okay stick to the named brands 

titleist has awesome balls u can go cheap or expensive thier

nxt is the ball for spin

dt solo ball for distance

expensive

pro v1 distance
pro v1x spin


----------



## DRY HANDS (Jul 27, 2006)

Got a few dozen at the PGA Merchandise Show a few years back. Maybe it was just my perception since my golf balls had something like Titanium Core written on the ball, but I thought the ball played much like a Pinnacle.


----------



## fuzzyjr (Apr 25, 2006)

*Srixon*

I play the ZUR-S Best ball i have played for my needs. Low spin on the drive and more on the 9 iron. Not cheap but a great ball.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

who makes that.


----------

